# should i get rid of my pleco and an upside down catfish?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm thinking of selling my pleco and upsidedown catfish back to the lfs. the BN pleco and the 2 upsidedows were the first fish in the tank, the pleco was meant to eat algae. now i dont need the pleco and hes a big waste producer and the pleco and synodontis nigrita just sit together in the same spot every day and do nothing while the lively synodontis nigriventris eats any food that contacts the substrate. what do you guys think?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

If theres space and he's not harming anything then leave him 

or buy a tank at from what i have heard petco $1 per gallon and get a nice 30G.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

im just worried becuse of how much waste plecos make and how much the cichlids wil make when they are adults


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Then in that case buy another tank


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Or put the BN in the 20 gallon. It should be happy in there.

Never "sell" fish back to the LFS. They will only give you wholesale price (sometimes less) for your fish. With a trade, you're more likely to trade retail for retail, and you can sometimes avoid the sales tax. It isn't a sale...it's a trade. Look for a store that will work with you. There's plenty of LFS in NY. Do business with somebody that appreciates you!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

ive decided that ill trade it the pleco for store credit when i go buy the plants for my 20 and keep the other guy


----------

